# towing heavy load to little sahara



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I was just wondering from those who tow allot of heavy gear down to little sahara sand dunes; which way to you go. I'm getting pretty sick of fred flintston'n it over the pass to eureka. I can run faster than my motorhome when I am all loaded down. I live in the south part of the valley. I used to head down the west side of utah lake, but I got really tired of the bouncy and hair pin turns of that #$%#$ road. I pull through santaquin now. I was wondering if any one travels through Vernon or Nephi. Are there steep grades these two ways? I know they are longer distances, but when you a doing 20 mph over tintic mountian, I'm just interested in finding a new way that is flatter and maybe faster for the old beast (Rancho Elrey) to such up my gas.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hwy 36 through Vernon isn't a bad way to go, the road is in good shape, not a lot of steep grades, in fact I don't remember any at all, and not heavily traveled ( except on Easter weekend ).. :wink: 
The road between 5 Mile Pass and Faust is a good paved road with a few pot holes showing up this last couple of weeks, but generally a good drive. 
And, of course, the road from Redwood Road to 5 Mile is a good road, easy driving. 

Be safe and have fun !!


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

I too used to go down Redwood and up and over Eureka. Hated it so a few years ago I started going down Redwood, out through Cedar Fort to Five Mile and across the Pony Express road to Faust then down 36. Thats the only way I go anymore. Its about 11 miles longer but only about 10 min longer. Alot of my friends go through Nephi and say its not bad either.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Nephi isn't bad. There is a steeper grade (not nearly as long as going the Eureka route) right out of Nephi but its two lanes so you dont have to worry (as much) about getting run off the road by impatient people.

But then again... you have to deal with I15 construction.


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> But then again... you have to deal with I15 construction.


I agree if you can handle I15 I would recommend going through Nephi, the grade isn't that bad out of Nephi and it's pretty short


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think I'll have to try both. Can't they ever finish one project on I-15 before they start another one. I think I'll try Faust first, can't wait to see what my wife says. "where in the @@#$#@#%$ blank blank are we going. I stay as far, away as I can get from sahara over the easter weekend, heading down in a couple of weeks. :mrgreen:


----------

